# What is more important smv or psl?



## Hollywood (Sep 11, 2020)

title 

greetz


----------



## eyearea (Sep 11, 2020)

mogged 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Sep 11, 2020)

smv
woukd u rather want incel to fuck u or stacey


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Sep 11, 2020)

You're literally asking "what's more important, how potential mates see me, or how anonymous autistic incels with depression and BDD see me"?


----------



## DharkDC (Sep 11, 2020)

SMV, PSL is just irrelevant autism 








(BLACKPILL) BARRETT COPES ENDING NOW! BARRETT HAS LOW IRL APPEAL CONFIRMED!


I asked ALMOST 40 PRIME WOMEN , ages 15-19 , mostly WHITE, some LATINAS , and some indians and black girls. I asked them a SIMPLE question. I gave them 2 pics (one of a random chad/chadlite and one of the PSL Le barret himself ) . These were the pics of barret i have used (all of these are GOOD...




looksmax.org


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 11, 2020)

mogged What ? lol



eyearea said:


> mogged
> View attachment 660891


----------



## Deleted member 5052 (Sep 11, 2020)

Most of us here are too far gone to care about smv and how others see us in real life so it's all about looking like an anime character and getting validated in such niche internet forums jfl.


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 11, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> SMV, PSL is just irrelevant autism
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen Jordan Barett in your thread, he is far overrated and androgenic btw


----------



## Lars (Sep 11, 2020)

who will slay more?


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 11, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> who will slay more?
> View attachment 660920
> View attachment 660918


Jordan barett is fk overrated


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 11, 2020)

Zyzz is the stereotype high smv


----------



## Lars (Sep 11, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Jordan barett is fk overrated


yeah he is he is one of the most aesthetic looking person , psl but appeal is way more important after 6 psl


----------



## Need2Ascend (Sep 11, 2020)

Smv is more important the older you get


----------



## LooksPSL (Sep 11, 2020)

Smv obviously


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Sep 11, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> SMV, PSL is just irrelevant autism
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psl and smv is the difference between beautiful and hot


----------



## Polka (Sep 11, 2020)

No appeal to actual women in real life for your PSL


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Sep 11, 2020)

SMV for dating

PSL for everything else in life


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Psl and smv is the difference between beautiful and hot






what about both


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 11, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 660972
> what about both



This is prob his best pic ngl


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 11, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> This is prob his best pic ngl





















wtf in literally every pic his face is like that brahstard



smile is insane too


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 11, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 660980
> View attachment 660981
> View attachment 660982
> View attachment 660983
> ...



My fault , I thought it was Barett lol .

For seid that first pic is a bit gay
For Barett it would he his best pic


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 11, 2020)

Mirin


----------



## godlikesz (Sep 11, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Mirin







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hollywood (Sep 11, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> View attachment 661002



I'm obviously mirin


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 11, 2020)

bateman has lower psl than a lot of gay alien MMs but far higher smv.


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 11, 2020)

PSL


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Oct 1, 2020)

Good for her tbh. Imagine wageslaving. There is a market and she tapped into it. Think about what people want. Love, sex, power. And find a way to cater to their needs. She did just that and she is successful for it. You too can become rich.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Oct 1, 2020)

Woops wrong thread.


----------



## RAITEIII (Oct 1, 2020)

I see some retards here giving psl to subhumans because hes got huge checkbones jfl im not part of that  i guess smv


----------

